# Downtown San Diego at night



## Darwin

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





C&C is always welome.

thanks for looking!


----------



## Ls3D

These are all awesome! Way to shoot our home.   See ya at the expo.

Shea


----------



## clbowie

awesome pictures!


----------



## rom4n301

i really like the reflections in the first two shots, but the first shot has to be my fave.


----------



## ernie

all good man, have to say the last one is my favorite


----------



## Darwin

wow, thanks for the kind words guys.

S.D. is defo a good place to picture take.


----------



## CubsFanMike

Wow great shots!  I love #1 for sure, the reflections are awesome! Wish we had some nice cityscapes like that here in Iowa!!!


----------



## chente922

all of them are nicely shoot but the reflection in 1 & 2 is amazing


----------



## Darwin

all these shots were taken at 100 ISO, like 10 sec exposures, wide open.  it took me like 20 shots to get the white balance down.  i was very happy with the final outcome.

im really happy you guys like them.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon_Are

Absolutely love #1.

Only been to San Diego once, and I miss it.

Jon


----------



## a_spaceman

gorgeous photos!
number 4 is probably my favourite, in 1 and 5 i love the effect of the light pollution halo in the sky over the buildings. and the shore on number 5 is great.
loved the framing, too.


----------



## Azriel

Looks like the car is ging in reverse...how does that work?


----------



## a_spaceman

Azriel said:


> Looks like the car is ging in reverse...how does that work?


it's probably because the car had to slow down until a near if not complete stop as the sign suggests. he probably started taking the photo while the car was starting to move again.


----------



## chente922

I agree, San Diego is a great city with a vivid downtown at day and night, been once last summer and loved it.


----------



## Darwin

chente922 said:


> I agree, San Diego is a great city with a vivid downtown at day and night, been once last summer and loved it.


 
yeah, this place never gets old.  no matter how many times i venture out i can always manage a decent shot or two.


----------



## bblaine

Darwin said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&C is always welome.
> 
> thanks for looking!


 
very nice, and...

oh, how do i miss it so... *sigh*


----------



## *Knowledge*

As a long time resident of SD, I believe you captured the essence of our city's skyline. Great job.

BTW, what camera equipment is being used?


----------



## Darwin

bblaine said:


> very nice, and...
> 
> oh, how do i miss it so... *sigh*


 
its a great city, i dont think ill ever move.



*Knowledge* said:


> As a long time resident of SD, I believe you captured the essence of our city's skyline. Great job.
> 
> BTW, what camera equipment is being used?


 
thanks knowledge.

as for equipment, i used
-Nikon D300
-18-135mm
-Calumet tripod

i set it on a 2 sec timer to avoid any kind of shake.


----------



## MisplacedAngler

I like the phantom head lights in #3


----------

